# Does Urinal Etiquette Apply Here?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Does Urinal Etiquette Apply Here?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

SWORD FIGHT!!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > SWORD FIGHT!!!
> ...


You guys are killing me... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Actually would be quite handy first thing in the morning some days


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

REPETER said:


> SilverSmitty said:
> 
> 
> > Chaser said:
> ...


yes it would


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

aarontruhunter said:


> REPETER said:
> 
> 
> > SilverSmitty said:
> ...


You guys get up to do that?!  Man, I better get with the program here! :x


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

There is a certain type of billy goat that could use that !! :shock:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just another pic to laugh at


----------

